# Getting paid



## Compliance junkie (Jan 4, 2020)

Hi Uber driver’s, could someone kindly help?
I have been driving for 3 weeks and not been paid, accumulating over $4000 across Christmas & into new year, Uber have failed to pay me my earnings, the total amount is too much for flex pay, reasons for non payment have varied, from short staffed over the holidays to blocking because of potential security issues, nothing but excuses, operator keeps saying my matter is being escalating to specialists team, and will be dealt with with in 24 hrs, it’s now 2 weeks and I need to get paid. Where can I get help with this matter?


----------



## Elatte (Jul 6, 2017)

Go to the greenlight hub tomorrow and have them sort it out for you. If you’re based in Sydney, there’s one in Burwood that opens at 10am


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

I would double check your bank account details are correct, then head into your nearest Greenlight hub to sort it out. Are you showing the full amount owed in app as your current balance? Personally, I'd be threatening them with legal action if they did not pay me for so long.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Compliance junkie said:


> Hi Uber driver's, could someone kindly help?
> I have been driving for 3 weeks and not been paid, accumulating over $4000 across Christmas & into new year, Uber have failed to pay me my earnings, the total amount is too much for flex pay, reasons for non payment have varied, from short staffed over the holidays to blocking because of potential security issues, nothing but excuses, operator keeps saying my matter is being escalating to specialists team, and will be dealt with with in 24 hrs, it's now 2 weeks and I need to get paid. Where can I get help with this matter?


Where are you based?

.


----------



## Compliance junkie (Jan 4, 2020)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Where are you based?
> 
> .


I went to green hub, web site indicating was open, however when I got there, a security guard said it was closed, I'm now in Port Macquarie, driver support say limit on flex pay is $1700, because I have over $4k, I cannot draw, they say their was some sort of security issue that blocked my account, that was 2 weeks ago


----------



## soontobeautomated (Apr 4, 2017)

I hope you are not driving until this is sorted out...... just in case your pay is going into someone elses account.

There needs to be some kind of government department/ombudsman that over sees serious issues of this nature. Self regulation by rideshare companies has not worked.

If you do keep driving, at least you can probably still earn valuable FUber Pro points.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Compliance junkie said:


> Hi Uber driver's, could someone kindly help?
> I have been driving for 3 weeks and not been paid, accumulating over $4000 across Christmas & into new year, Uber have failed to pay me my earnings, the total amount is too much for flex pay, reasons for non payment have varied, from short staffed over the holidays to blocking because of potential security issues, nothing but excuses, operator keeps saying my matter is being escalating to specialists team, and will be dealt with with in 24 hrs, it's now 2 weeks and I need to get paid. Where can I get help with this matter?


 what kind of a fool drives for 3 weeks when they are not getting paid.?. I will have been jumping up and down the next day after payment was supposed to come in my account. Driving 3 weeks when you can clearly set tell that you're not getting paid is dumbest thing.

Now the one question that matters.... are you trolling.?.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

DA08 said:


> Now the one question that matters.... are you trolling.?.


----------



## Compliance junkie (Jan 4, 2020)

DA08 said:


> what kind of a fool drives for 3 weeks when they are not getting paid.?. I will have been jumping up and down the next day after payment was supposed to come in my account. Driving 3 weeks when you can clearly set tell that you're not getting paid is dumbest thing.
> 
> Now the one question that matters.... are you trolling.?.


I have been jumping up and down since Uber missed my first payment, earnings are visible and accumulating, now more the $4,300. Looks like payment is now between banks, I'm not about to stop driving, a protest like that would only effect me, patience & persistence will win out eventually

Drivers are Uber with skin on, they should use osko to pay drivers, transfer in less than a minute


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Compliance junkie said:


> I have been jumping up and down since Uber missed my first payment, earnings are visible and accumulating, now more the $4,300. Looks like payment is now between banks, I'm not about to stop driving, a protest like that would only effect me, patience & persistence will win out eventually


If your balance in app is still showing $4K+, the money is not on the way. They will have to pay you, one way or another. Don't be afraid to threaten them with court. It will cost them far more to go down that path. No court is going to agree that they don't have to pay you, and they'll have to cover all of your legal costs and will have to pay interest as well.


Compliance junkie said:


> Drivers are Uber with skin on, they should use osko to pay drivers, transfer in less than a minute


Absolutely they should be using the PayID platform. We'd receive payments near instantly even on weekends and public holidays.


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

Threaten uber with court LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Compliance junkie (Jan 4, 2020)

I have been paid, perhaps revealing some glitches in the Uber system, I’m glad I didn’t take DO08’s advice to stop driving in protest, I would be out of pocket several thousand, now that would have been a dumb, foolish response. Recent responses from Uber support have acknowledged and appreciated my concerns & indicated my matter has identified glitches that will be rectified to improve driver support.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Compliance junkie said:


> I'm glad I didn't take DO08's advice to stop driving in protest, I would be out of pocket several thousand, now that would have been a dumb, foolish response.


Don't worry, nobody takes his advice.

Although he is still yet to receive the official title of forum village idiot, he is in strict terms a person locally known for ignorance and stupidity, so your comments are are very perceptive given the amount of time you have been a member. &#128077;

Well done with the payment resolution. Did they credit the whole amount to your account, and what was the actual problem?

.


----------



## soontobeautomated (Apr 4, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Don't worry, nobody takes his advice.
> 
> Although he is still yet to receive the official title of forum village idiot, he is in strict terms a person locally known for ignorance and stupidity, so your comments are are very perceptive given the amount of time you have been a member. &#128077;
> 
> ...


Looollllllllll &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Compliance junkie said:


> I have been paid, perhaps revealing some glitches in the Uber system, I'm glad I didn't take DO08's advice to stop driving in protest, I would be out of pocket several thousand, now that would have been a dumb, foolish response. Recent responses from Uber support have acknowledged and appreciated my concerns & indicated my matter has identified glitches that will be rectified to improve driver support.


Looooollll... Foolish it was to do 4k worth of trips... I would never drive that much when I see I'm not getting the money...


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

DA08 said:


> Looooollll... Foolish it was to do 4k worth of trips... I would never drive that much when I see I'm not getting the money...


Of course you would never drive that much. Of course you would not be getting any money. You have been de-activated!

How many people did you abuse and berate before Über finally said enough is enough?

.


----------



## Compliance junkie (Jan 4, 2020)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Don't worry, nobody takes his advice.
> 
> Although he is still yet to receive the official title of forum village idiot, he is in strict terms a person locally known for ignorance and stupidity, so your comments are are very perceptive given the amount of time you have been a member. &#128077;
> 
> ...


Yes, I got the full amount, I intend to use flex pay from here on in, I think there may have been a glitch given I had revived a 4 year old account, Uber just said they detected an account glitch, I could not get to the bottom of it, I like the system, rewards, penalties & hierarchy of competence, ability to write your own economy's. Learned a lot from the matter, may have flagged issues to the benefit of drivers in the future


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

Compliance junkie said:


> Hi Uber driver's, could someone kindly help?
> I have been driving for 3 weeks and not been paid, accumulating over $4000 across Christmas & into new year, Uber have failed to pay me my earnings, the total amount is too much for flex pay, reasons for non payment have varied, from short staffed over the holidays to blocking because of potential security issues, nothing but excuses, operator keeps saying my matter is being escalating to specialists team, and will be dealt with with in 24 hrs, it's now 2 weeks and I need to get paid. Where can I get help with this matter?


All your money accidentally went into mulders account & he blew it all at the Hurstville rsl on the pokies but he will Pay you back when he makes $4000 next week after his short break just be patient :roflmao:


----------



## Compliance junkie (Jan 4, 2020)

Ubercadabra said:


> All your money accidentally went into mulders account & he blew it all at the Hurstville rsl on the pokies but he will Pay you back when he makes $4000 next week after his short break just be patient :roflmao:


Yeah, I heard he got a jackpot, hope he's enjoying it!


----------

